# Looking for 1 - 3 year old Golden Male SE FL



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You should PM the member AquaClaraCanines. She is actively involved in rescuing in FL and may have a lead on an available dog... or could surely find one for you!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You probably contacted Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue; they probably told you about Ranger, who is 7; he's been in a foster home most of the year; he's healthy, energetic, loves people, kids, dogs and cats! Look at the photo! But he's having a hard time finding his forever home because of his age. Welcome to the GRF--I'm south of you, and to the west, just west of Fort Lauderdale. Good luck in your search! The right one will come along!


----------



## bpatters69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks. I have contacted AquaClaraCanines. I have seen Ranger at EGR and I did see Ranger. Looks like a sweet dog but I am looking for a younger dog. I hate to be so picky and I am sure Ranger is a great dog.


----------

